
Mexico defense chief says legalizing opium 'way out' of violence - hellobuntty
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-mexico-drugs/mexico-defense-chief-says-legalizing-opium-way-out-of-violence-idUSKCN1MG03O
======
Findeton
It is the right thing to do, but some politicians profit from not legalizing
drugs. They wouldn't personally be middle-men if it's legalized.

